# [HOW TO] [NFC] GOOGLE WALLET FIX



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

From XDA... I am not to be given credit for this. Just sharing. Many people have successfully used this method.

*For Deodexed ROMs...*

1. Mod build.prop file to sprints..

ro.product.model=SPH-L720
ro.product.name=jfltespr
ro.product.device=jfltespr

( this will allow you to use s-voice without causing any issues unlike using the older galaxy nexus prop edit)

2. download file here

http://www.mediafire...1.6-R96-v13.zip

3. REBOOT into recovery

4. FLASH the file, fix permissions

5. REBOOT

6. download the 5/15 wallet app from the playstore.. open and setup wallet to the point where your funding source is setup and you are ready to roll

7 download and install xposed framework installer 
. http://www.mediafire...aller_2.1.4.apk

8 download and install xposed wallet patch 

http://www.mediafire...lletPatcher.apk

9. Open xposed installer, in framework tab, click update then reboot 

10 open xposed installer, under modules check the wallet patcher, reboot 

PROFIT.. you can now change your build back to tmobile... etc. and wallet will stay working 

*For ODEX ROMs...*

1. Mod build.prop file to sprints.. (Make sure you save the Build.prop file with the same file permissions that it originally had)

ro.product.model=SPH-L720
ro.product.name=jfltespr
ro.product.device=jfltespr

2. download the attachement below

3. REBOOT into recovery

4. FLASH the file, fix permissions

5. REBOOT

6. download the wallet app from the playstore..

7 download and install xposed framework installer 
. http://www.mediafire...aller_2.1.4.apk

8 download and install xposed wallet patch 

http://www.mediafire...lletPatcher.apk

9. Open xposed installer, in framework tab, click update then reboot 

10 open xposed installer, under modules check the wallet patcher, reboot 

PROFIT.. you can now change your build back to tmobile... etc. and wallet will stay working

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT
titanium backup + google wallet = bricked secure element

Before you flash a new rom, reset google wallet...then redo these steps to get wallet working again.

Original build.prop to return to stock can be downloaded here:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/0ga50oae1uv5qk2/build.prop


----------

